# SQL & Dateien



## rucksl (9. Mrz 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin zur Zeit auf der Suche, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, Daten in einer Datei zu speichern und darauf mittels SQL-Statements zuzugreifen. Will mir somit eine DB sparen und trotzdem SQL-Statements verwenden. Hat jemand eine Idee? Evtl. sogar schon mal gemacht??

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Tobias (9. Mrz 2004)

Viel Spaß beim Bauen deines eigenen Parsers... Wo glaubst du, speichert eine DB ihre Daten? Dieses Unterfangen wäre eine DB in Eigenbau.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Guest (30. Mrz 2004)

guck mal auf www.sqlite.org
und unter language bindings kanst du nach Java treibern gucken

vieleicht das was du suchst


----------



## Grizzly (30. Mrz 2004)

Hi, an Deiner Stelle würde ich HSQLDB verwenden. Da werden seit Version 1.7 auch CSV-Dateien unterstützt.
Und das Einbinden geht recht einfach: JAR-Datei in den CLASSPATH aufnehmen und den entsprechenden JDBC-Treiber einfach wie gehabt einbinden.
Ein Anleitung findest Du auf der Seite auch.


----------

